# Expand-A-Lung" ....great training tool!



## still learning (Oct 6, 2007)

Hello, Just got my "Expand-A-Lung"  Recommend by a friend who is a Free diver/spearfisherman.

This device (can be found on E-bay-$24.99 +shipping).  it is very easy to use.  After reading other feedbacks from "Hawaii skin diver forums)....this Expand-A-lung"  increases the lungs, longer free dive times, longer duration's of cardio,increase sparring times,biking,swimming, and for all sports.

This is a "Breathing Resistance Excerciser".  NOTE: there are many breathing excercise's many of us do already, which does work for increasing the lungs.  Akido is known for this too! the Breathing they do!

This device has a valve to select your level of breathing resistance, more or less, and tells you how to do the three step excerise.

Can be use while driveing or walking, anywhere)...want bigger lungs? ...longer workouts? Please check it OUT!

Aloha (hope to be able to stay underwater until the tide changes).


----------



## Eric7_27 (Oct 6, 2007)

I used to be really big into music and heard through an orchestra conductor that blowing up balloons produces the same effect


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 6, 2007)

Still learning,

How safe is this?  It looks like it could be pretty dangerous if done incorrectly.  I suppose those who do deep diving have a good reason to do that to need lungs with more capacity.  I'm not sure if this is really applicable or necessary for martial artists?   :idunno:

- Ceicei


----------



## still learning (Oct 7, 2007)

Ceicei said:


> Still learning,
> 
> How safe is this? It looks like it could be pretty dangerous if done incorrectly. I suppose those who do deep diving have a good reason to do that to need lungs with more capacity. I'm not sure if this is really applicable or necessary for martial artists? :idunno:
> 
> - Ceicei


 
Hello, It is very safe, like above it is like blowing a balloon.  Only this device has a valve that adjusts the resistance,.

See "Expand-A-Lung" on search on line...You will see what it looks like and how works. This is a proven useful tool to expand the lungs and increase your cardio thru more air.

Aloha,


----------



## Big Don (Oct 7, 2007)

http://www.expand-a-lung.com/


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 8, 2007)

Big Don said:


> http://www.expand-a-lung.com/



Ah, ok.  Thanks for that link in explaining more about what it is.  Intriguing....

- Ceicei


----------



## Empty Hands (Oct 8, 2007)

This device doesn't work like it says it does.  Lung capacity does not increase with training.  The efficiency with which you use the oxygen you have and the fitness of the breathing muscles is what increases.

http://www.sciam.com/askexpert_ques...-FB67-1284-BB6783414B7F0000&catID=3&topicID=3


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Oct 8, 2007)

I have a friend who is a semi-professional singer who purchased this item.  He told me that it really didn't do anything for what it claimed it would.  Perhaps he did it wrong?  (Though from what I've read it doesn't look overly difficult...)​


----------



## still learning (Oct 8, 2007)

Empty Hands said:


> This device doesn't work like it says it does. Lung capacity does not increase with training. The efficiency with which you use the oxygen you have and the fitness of the breathing muscles is what increases.
> 
> http://www.sciam.com/askexpert_ques...-FB67-1284-BB6783414B7F0000&catID=3&topicID=3


 
Hello, The Divers I talk too..mention longer down time and it has improve their lung capcity.

One study is or report does not always prove anything. More studies need to be done on any breathing excerise's, to see the worth of it? or any others...

Many martial artist and others that practice breathing excercise's almost same methods as the 'Expand-A-lungs" style over the years says it does help them breathe freer.  This is just a tool to help you.

All I know for sure is the more you learn to HOLD your breathe underwater the longer one can stay under in time.  As months go by...if you keep free diving...everyone knows that staying longer underwater increases.

Expand-A-lung helps in this area for sure....according to other Divers that have use it.

In other sports...it seems to be a proven device?   ......off course...don't hold your breathe.....maybe more studies on this device may be needed?

For myself....in a few more weeks or months I will know if it is working?

Aloha ( need more air)


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 8, 2007)

It's my understanding that your lungs aren't going to grow bigger in response to stress; they're not like muscles.  Now, it's possible that increasing the strength of your diaphragm and intercostal muscles -- or increasing your awareness and control of them -- could allow you to inhale more deeply, expanding your lungs to their limit.  I don't know; I don't have MD after my name and I didn't sleep in a Holiday Inn Express last night.

But I'd also have to wonder if divers and others aren't simply experiencing a placebo effect...


----------



## still learning (Oct 8, 2007)

Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu said:


> I have a friend who is a semi-professional singer who purchased this item. He told me that it really didn't do anything for what it claimed it would. Perhaps he did it wrong? (Though from what I've read it doesn't look overly difficult...)​


 
Hello, Sorry It didn't help him? ...and we don't know it he did follow all of the instructions and for how long too?

If the device did not work or perform according the  manufactors...and what they it can do........THEY CAN BE HELD FOR FALSE ADVERTISING!

There fore one has know after looking at their web sites.....THIS DEVICE HAS BEEN PROVEN TO WORK.......many people do not use it long enough or do not follow directions well.

Just like the many other devices on the market...bow flex,etc...how many people brought them and it did not work for them? ....cause many cannot keep up with the instrutions....

NO two humans are built alike too!  for some they will see BIG improvements....others small ones....Aloha


----------



## Empty Hands (Oct 8, 2007)

still learning said:


> Hello, The Divers I talk too..mention longer down time and it has improve their lung capcity.



No doubt.  However, if you go to the "Research" tab on the company website, all the parameters measured relate to oxygen consumption, endurance, and inspiratory muscle fitness.  It would be a simple matter to show increased lung capacity - just use an inspirometer, we used them in physiology lab back in college.  However, this was not done, because they know what all exercise physiologists know - lung capacity is basically static, and can really only be reduced in cases of disease.

Now then, given that, what can explain the experiences of your diver friends?  Repeated hypoxia, underwater or not, will signal your body to increase the number of red blood cells in your blood.  This will increase oxygen carrying capacity.  Also, repeated exercise increases the amount of force your muscles can produce with the same amount of oxygen.  I think this would be more than enough to explain the effects you see.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 8, 2007)

well, I don't know how this thing works, but if it has any similarity to blowing up balloons, don't do it while driving.  I don't know about you, but I sometimes get light-headed when I blow up balloons...


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 8, 2007)

OK, after reviewing the website, I'd say the most this will do is strengthen the diaphragm muscle, and perhaps some of the other chest muscles that contribute to the expansion and contraction of the lungs while breathing.  In short, you might develop the ability to inhale and exhale more strongly.  But I doubt that translates into more volume of air, more efficient use of air, and certainly not a greater concentration of red blood cells for carrying oxygen, nor increase in number of alveoli.  

I'd say it's either a downright gimmick, or it's inappropriately based on erroneous assumptions.

Give it a try and tell us what you think after a month or so...


----------



## charyuop (Oct 12, 2007)

In my opinion the best way to "improve your lungs" is not really improving the size of lungs, but learn (or better teach your body) how to use better the oxygen you get. The basic idea is very well used in a daily excercise of Tai Chi. Slowing down the respiration will have your body use the quantity of oxygen you take in.
If you want a simple excercise try this one (actually easier to say than to do at for the first times). Start inhaling for a count of 10 seconds and slowly exhale for the count of 10 seconds. Learn to use the abdomen to start breathing to fill in the end the lungs. I don't think (but here someone can help me) it makes a lot of difference if you use nose or mouth, but for sure with the nose it is easier to control the flow of air. One thing very important is relaxation. Tension can reduce the flow of blood (above all on the outer part of the body) thus would ruin the main purpose of the excercise. Mental relaxation is very important too. Your mind has a great power on your body and a busy mind reduces your control on your body. My wife laughed at me (till I showed her) when I told her that just with your mind you can warm parts of your body, usually the hands is the easiest part, and that is just a result of an increase of blood flow.

Blood is your vital river flowing inside you and oxygen is the neverending rains which will prevent this river from drought. A correct breathing will increase the inches of rain.

P.S. 10 seconds of course is just the beginning. I know someone who does it for 30 and not sure, but I think someone can do it even for much longer.


----------

